# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  SelfCAD will release a 30,000 3D Library and is now Free for Schools and Students

## jg613

Amazing opportunity to use the only 3D CAD Program built for 3D Printing for free. www.selfcad.com/free-student-access

----------


## Jack Smith

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnIVrLqrEI8

----------


## MichaelRice

spend money on a small 3-D scanner that permits youngsters to test

----------


## Chris889

This is a really nice initiative. Thanks for making it free for students to learn.

----------


## PriorityGuy

It is always nice to see such initiatives. I really hope that it helps many students.

----------

